# First time drag attempt .... help ..... overwhelming!



## DragRacer (Jan 16, 2012)

All,

Hi!

So, doing drag for the first time and have been doing my research. Trying not to be broke and I am advised not to go to the makeup counters in dept stores ....... great makeup available in your local drug store ... i'm told.

I'm trying to get a shopping list together to get this look:





So it appears I need:

Concealer

Light foundation and a darker foundation (for contouring)

Press powder

blush

Lipliner

lipstick

various eye makeup

Some are recommending primers

since i'll be covering my brows (glue stick method), i'll need to draw them on. Oh, any recommendations for helping draw them would be great too.

Any thoughts?

Thx in advance for any help.

*Mod edit: Inserted image into post. Please refer to How to insert an image into a post to learn how.*


----------



## kerasaki (Jan 16, 2012)

I won't be of much help, because I don't know much about drugstore makeup, but I think the following videos will help you, at least as far as technique is concerned. Have a look if you have time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7cE39_R9mo&amp;list=PL8CB97BCF13C23EBC&amp;index=32&amp;feature=plpp_video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucDDXbxmj7I&amp;list=PL8CB97BCF13C23EBC&amp;index=13&amp;feature=plpp_video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_C_Enk7CtII&amp;list=PL8CB97BCF13C23EBC&amp;index=14&amp;feature=plpp_video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0F0I71qLIds&amp;list=PL8CB97BCF13C23EBC&amp;index=2&amp;feature=plpp_video


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 16, 2012)

As much as I admit Pixiwoo doing the drag makeup let's face it, a woman doing drag makeup is just a woman going over the top. Men are totally different and so I would recommend watching Petrilude or Manila Luzon (a famous drag queen).


----------



## DonnaJ (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm not sure why you were advised not to go to makeup counters, is it just the price? I think you could get great advice there and some samples. I'd try Sephora if I were you anyway. But yes, there are some great drugstore products that would save you money. Wet n Wild's palettes may look like cheap plastic, but those eyeshadows are magnificently pigmented and some MAC dupes. There are also some great drugstore mascaras and to me it's not worth it to pay high end prices for something you need to replace so often. You don't need a foundation for contouring, you could use bronzer for that, or I've seen some makeup artists use a matte brown eyeshadow. For drugstore foundation you might want to pick up Revlon colorstay, otherwise I'm not sure if I'd advise drugstore for that, you might want to spend the money for high end on foundation at least, again check Sephora for a color match and samples. NYX is another good drugstore brand, but it's hard to find unless you have an Ulta nearby.


----------



## DonnaJ (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh for that super dark eyeliner, I'd get Milani Liquif'eye eyeliner pencil (blackest black I've ever used and stays on until you take it off with makeup remover...make sure you pick up some of that or a good oil to remove heavy duty makeup...olive oil, jojoba, will work) or some gel liner, I hear Wet n Wild's is good, I prefer Maybellines, but a lot of others don't.


----------



## DragRacer (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow ... great tutorial video!


----------



## katana (Jan 16, 2012)

You will learn a lot about which products you need by watching some tutorial videos.

Your list is almost complete:

Concealer

Light foundation and a darker foundation (for contouring) -_ I agree with DonnaJ, that you don't need a foundation for conrouting but rather a matte bronzer or matte brown eyeshadow/powder.  _

Press powder- _or a loose setting powder. _

blush

Lipliner

lipstick - _&amp; a Lipgloss_

various eye makeup

_Eye Liner_

_Eyebrow Pencil &amp; or Powder_

_Mascara_

_Possibly fake lashes, they are worn in the photo you posted._

_A Highlighter is something you will probably want to use_

_Brushes_

If this is something you are going to continue doing then I would look into some department store or higher end brands for some items.


----------



## Debglam (Jan 17, 2012)

If you are really just starting out, I think it would be more cost effective (&amp; fun!!!) to march into MAC and have a MA do the makeover.  They charge $50 for a makeover (about and hour of the MA's time) and credit that amount if you buy products.  I'm usually looking for a more subdued look than that but I think an MA would have almost as much fun as you will by doing an over-the-top drag look!  The only downside is that if you are really looking to stock up on makeup, you aren't going to get much for $50 at MAC. 

Have Fun!

Debby


----------



## Karren (Jan 18, 2012)

I've been crossdressing since I was 7 and there's no way I could pull off that look! Sigh.. The key is practice.. Practice. Practice. Took me a year of daily practice before I was comfortable enough to go out in public. Good luck... And post some photos of your first try... Mine will never see the light of day. Lol.


----------



## Dinitchka (Jan 18, 2012)

First off ... Wow, you are gorgeous ... I'm jealous.

I'm not sure why someone/people would say not to go to the dept store counters? GO! They can become your best friend and it always is nice to have someone who is genuine and not just there to make you pretty for the sake of a few $'s. Sephora SA's have always been nice and helpful to me. Ulta on the other hand ... Let's just say here, they hire young mouthy idiots. My SA's know that if I am looking for a specific colour and can find a good dupe for it at the pharmacy or Wal-Mart, I will buy the cheaper rather than the expensive (unless it's LE).

Many have gone over what you need or may need, so I won't speak on that. I will speak on brows. I fill mine in, freehand. I have really good days with perfect brows and some off days where they are slightly off lined (others prob don't notice, but I do). Most days I run behind and freehand but I have been testing out my Anastasia kit = http://sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P260105&amp;categoryId=C10474 and I love it. The stencils can be tricky but with practice it becomes easier.

Good luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PS ... If you don't have a make-up remover and need one, The Dollar Tree has the most fantastic make-up remover wipes EVER! IMO I think they are 100xs better than MACs.


----------



## ScarletNight (Jan 18, 2012)

I would definitely suggest taking a good look at this link: http://inmykit.com/   The person that put this together put up a fabulour go-to reference list for makeup mua's should carry in their kits, which even includes drugstore brands that won't break bank. Granted, just cause you're not an MUA putting together their kit doesn't mean that this wouldn't apply to you. But the kind of makeup you're after includes products that would be used regularly by professionals, and it's definitely worth taking a look at even as a regular consumer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Please post pics when you've put your look together. I'm very curious to see.


----------



## Dinitchka (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you for posting this. I took a quick peek and this is going to be a place I will come to often.
 



> Originally Posted by *ScarletNight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would definitely suggest taking a good look at this link: http://inmykit.com/   The person that put this together put up a fabulour go-to reference list for makeup mua's should carry in their kits, which even includes drugstore brands that won't break bank. Granted, just cause you're not an MUA putting together their kit doesn't mean that this wouldn't apply to you. But the kind of makeup you're after includes products that would be used regularly by professionals, and it's definitely worth taking a look at even as a regular consumer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Please post pics when you've put your look together. I'm very curious to see.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Jan 18, 2012)

Petrilude has some good tutorials on covering eyebrows and some drag makeup.

Also if your just starting out a company called Costal Scents has some palettes with 88 colors for $20. I have the orignal one and the colors are very pigmented and theres lots of them. The pots look small but since the color is so pigmented you don't need much. Many I dont even use because they're so bright. http://www.coastalscents.com/makeup/palettes/eye-palettes/pl-001.html They also have blush and lip palettes. I've never used them personally but I've heard good things about the blush palette. I think it's around the same price and has about 8 different blushes.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 18, 2012)

I would recommend BH Cosmetics over Coastal Scents not because BH is better but because they have a 120 palette and when it goes on 50% off it's less expensive than Coastal Scents 88 palette when not on sale. More colors for your buck.


----------



## PiggyDog (Jan 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nCofm0iJco&amp;feature=plcp&amp;context=C3f9181dUDOEgsToPDskLnZ88OM9XLz2FP1Po58ZF6

Misty Eyez has some great tips on everythig drag from contouring to covering your beard... You can't do drag and use a foundation from Wal Mart...

That is her turtioral on beard coverage... Get a good stage makeup for foundation...

Eyeshadows and powders can come from Wal Mart... If you get a good foundation you will not need concealer....


----------



## MkpArtist (Jan 19, 2012)

I agree with the post above that you need a good foundation. Full coverage is best and The Makeup Designory (mud shop is their pro line) has a great cream foundation and also correctors. Having two colors of foundation will help you build a believable contour. You will need to layer your highlight and contour to really make it look good. So 2 colors of foundation and also your highlight and shadow powders. 

MAC has wonderful full coverage products as well. The thing with drugstore makeup is that you cannot try it before you buy it and might end up spending more money and end up with things you can't use. 

The photo you provided is very nice, practice and study is key. Good luck.


----------



## queenkleo (Oct 4, 2012)

i know what you mean i was the same way when i started out and if you don't have anyone sponsoring you with make-up  or have your own costume designer things can get very pricey. Now my trick to this problem is simple i got shopping at thrift stores or even goodwill sounds tacky but if you're planning to save a few dollars then hunny that's your place to hit. As for make-up hit this website ---&gt; http://www.maybelline.com/makeup-looks/Daytime/Full-Brows.aspx its the best... best of luck hunny...


----------



## studiomakeup (Oct 10, 2012)

When you do this look don't pull the dark cheek color too far in the center of the face, stop at the outside corner of the eye, other wise you cut the face in half.

I love some of the cream foundations and I will often layer them Loreal true match has never let me down.

Try some of the NYX loose powder shadows in the lighter colors they work great with water. Use a matte to create the socket line to avoid a muddy look.

Never mind primer it's all about the antiperspirant from head to toe and everything in between ban for sensitive skin.

Please feel free to contact me and I'll answer any questions you have, I have been doing makeup for almost 30 years and have trained many makeup artists.


----------



## BLee (Oct 15, 2012)

L'Oreal, Revlon, Milani, and Nyx are good DS brands.


----------



## steffiestratten (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi there

absolutely love you picture and wanted too ask if you had an answer to drawing eyebrows over pritstick glued down eye brows,

I have difficulty drawing my eye brows over mine after concealing.

Steffie is in South London and looking also for a friendly community of female impersonators hopefully one day go on stage!!!

that would be my goal..have you any?

Steffie


----------

